
Jscheme's Java Dot notation - mbrubeck
http://jscheme.sourceforge.net/jscheme/doc/javadot.html
======
mquander
Compare & contrast to Clojure's handling of the same:
[http://clojure.org/java_interop#Java%20Interop-
Member%20acce...](http://clojure.org/java_interop#Java%20Interop-
Member%20access)

